# Hello everyone



## atinsley (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello all, I've been lurking around the boards for about a month and registered about a week or so ago; figured it was time to step up and introduce myself.

My name is Tony. I've wanted to train in the Martial Arts as far back as I can remember but for various reasons, I was never able to pursue that dream, until now.

I've always been interested in BJJ and Muay Thai, so in the early part of 2006, I started researching various schools in the area that taught either of these two styles. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to find a school that was close to me that I felt good about going to. During this same time, my wife and daughter also wanted to start training in the MA, so they started looking into the various schools around the area as well, and after visiting several, decided on one of the Universal Kempo Karate schools near our house.

We made an appt. for them to have a private intro lesson with the head instructor for the following night. I was with them when they took their introductory lesson; they both loved it, so I signed them up and started them on their journey.

After about a month of me taking them to class and watching from the sidelines, along with the fact that my search for a school wasn't going well, I made an appt. for the intro lesson with the head instructor.

A few days later, I went in for my intro lesson, which lasted well over an hour, and I was hooked and signed up.

The head instructor is a 3rd. deg. black belt and her husband is a 2nd deg. black belt; they are also the owners of the school. It is a great atmosphere, the instructors love what they do and it shows in their teaching.

Even though this was not the art I initially was looking for, I am very happy where I am and glad that I made the choice that I did. I, along with wife and daughter, will be testing for our purple belts at the end of April.

Sorry for the lenghty post, but that is me and how I started my journey in the MA.


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 29, 2007)

Ave and congrats to you and your family for getting into the MA. See you in the forums.


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to the community


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Great intro, by the way - enjoy your continuing journey with your family!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 29, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello Tony and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Mar 30, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Drac (Mar 30, 2007)

Ooops..Double posted....


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 30, 2007)

Hiya :wavey:  nice to see a new face and thanks for sharing, great story


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello:wavey:  

Cool that you are training with your wife and daughter.

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome!!
A lot of people end up in completely different arts than they originally thought they wanted. And in every story I have heard no one has regretted it!
Happy posting!


----------



## Yeti (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT!
Enjoy the boards and especially enjoy your training with your family. 
:cheers:​


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for sharing a little about your journey.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Tony!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad you said hi Tony, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

